# Another old RV A Swinger 1978



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

There I was, minding only my business and some old RV followed me home.
This old honey is 24 feet and created by Georgie Boy. It is powered by a 440 V8 Dodge with auto trans. When built, this was a very classy RV. My sweetheart just loves the gold shag carpet. Just about every device is junk.
It took about 4 hours to remove the rv refrig. The bed must be removed to remove the refrig from the RV. The tires are old and cracked and 17.5 size. Gonna change wheels and tires to 16 inch. In the past week, have changed the electric breakers, reconnected the converter, installed new generator connection, new start battery, still chasing the RV batteries connections, making new hose for LPG tank connections, repaired shore water connection, removed spare tire holder/brackets, and repaired entry door. Closed off and sealed the RV refrig gas connection. New refrig powered with 120VAC only. 
Looking for an inverter and microwave. Need new mirrors. Now is this fun or what????? Frank


----------

